# Needing advice on what to say to surgeon



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

After almost a 12 month wait I had been scheduled for a total thyroidectomy on August 21 . I received a phone call yesterday from the booking office at the hospital that my surgery had been postponed to the end of October. My last appointment with the surgeon was in November last year. During the last 6 months my thyroid has grown quite significantly not that it was small 6 months ago. I now have almost a continual feeling of compression on my throat, I need to be careful how I sit and sleep or I have trouble breathing. I am unable to hang clothes on the clothesline because I am unable to lift my arms above my head. I also have some trouble swallowing. When I saw my endocrinologist last month she said that my thyroid had grown under my sternum. Needless to say I wasn't happy to find out that my surgery had been postponed 8 weeks. I have managed to get an appointment with the surgeon on Thursday afternoon to be reassessed. . Just wondering if anyone has any advice on what I should say to the surgeon. I need him to understand how uncomfortable it is.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> continual feeling of compression on my throat, I have trouble breathing, I am unable to lift my arms above my head. I also have some trouble swallowing.,
> 
> my endocrinologist last month she said that my thyroid had grown under my sternum.


You need to tell the surgeon ALL of this and repeat it until they agree to remove your thyroid ASAP.

The difficulty breathing and swallowing should be stressed - not just when laying down.

Time to put your best "act" into play until they agree to do the surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, everything Lovlkn said.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. Where do you live?

I'm assuming outside of the United States, is that correct?

(If so, this is one more example of why I do not want the government managing our healthcare in the U.S. I think most of us can agree that our current system doesn't work for some; but government-sponsored healthcare is not the answer, IMHO. *steps off soapbox*)

Ditto what lovlkn said. Your case should now be considered pretty urgent. The more that thing grows, the harder the surgery is going to be, and the more risks there are. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy cats! Well, if you don't get anywhere with this surgeon, maybe seeing an ENT for a second opinion would be wise. This sounds like it needs to come out, pronto!

Have you had an ultra-sound and various antibodies' tests? Fast growing indicates the need for extraction.

Let us know, will you?


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I live in Australia and am a public patient - which is why I have been waiting so long. I also live in a rural area which makes the wait longer. The idea of spending another 3 months like this is very overwhelming.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm just not sure how to communicate to the surgeon how difficult it has become without seeming over dramatic.


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

Lulugirl said:


> I'm just not sure how to communicate to the surgeon how difficult it has become without seeming over dramatic.


You might want to write down all the symptoms you're having and read them off so you don't forget anything. The surgeon should know these things.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, I'm in the UK so not as surprised as some by the awful delay. However, this is getting ridiculous!

As per the previous posters, you need to stress the difficulty breathing and swallowing, especially as this is getting worse. From my UK experience, the only thing which might move them is the fear that, if they don't operate asap (they've hardly been hurrying, let's be honest!) then something drastic might happen for which they might be sued! It's definitely not the time to minimise your symptoms - you could try asking what will happen when your thyroid gets to the size where you are unable to swallow? Also worth exploring the "it's already extending beneath my sternum. Where will it go next? Is this going to make the operation more difficult when it does eventually happen?" etc etc etc

Lay it on with a trowel! It may well be time to be a little more dramatic...

Best of luck - I know just how hard it is to get treatment. Here in the UK I spent 7 months being told I was a hypochondriac and it wasn't until I sought a private referral that everything was sorted out.


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

I saw the surgeon today. He has given me a referal for a CT scan and moved my surgery forward to the next time he operates, unfortunately this isn't until the end of August which still seems like a long time to wait but much better than 3 months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; the good news is you have made inroads. Let us know when the surgery is scheduled and we sure would like to know the results of the CT scan as well!!

Bless your heart! You really are struggling!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The end of August will be here before you know it!


----------



## Lulugirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally got the results from the CT scan. Scan showed tracheal displacement and compression. While the left and right lobes have not grown significantly the isthmus has grown from 12 mm ( June 2013) to 114 mm ( August 2014) and has become substernal. this seems like huge growth in 12 months. Or is this normal ? Thankfully my surgery is scheduled for next Friday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a pretty substantial amount of growth. I'm glad your surgery is coming up soon!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Me, too! I had the same thing you've got with the tracheal displacement and compression. Once you get over the soreness from surgery you're going to be amazed at the difference in swallowing and breathing. Removing my thyroid also solved my rampant heartburn and my collarbones made a reappearance again. I think you'll find an amazing improvement in your physical symptoms after surgery.


----------

